# Problem with Samsung 223BW



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hiya!

I figured that I might as well try to see what's wrong with it before I get rid of it...

This monitor would flicker from time to time, especially after you turned on the monitor after an extended amount of time. I'm not talking about some light, or barely noticable flicker...I'm talking about the whole screen shaking...

I unplugged it from my other computer today and brought it over to my main rig to see if it would do the same thing but now it won't even start up...There is a wierd low screeching noise coming from the backside of it...I'm not sure if that will help any in the diagnosis...The power LED is flashing, although a bit slower than normally when the monitor is turned off and there is a flickery display in the upper left corner every now and then (it says "ANALOG" then switches to DIGITAL and back and forth)

It's kind of like it wants to start but it can't. I hope there is an easy fix for it, although that's usually not the case :tongue: Money is kinda tight right now so repairing this thing would save me 200-250 bucks :wink:

My system specs...

Mobo: Gigabyte EP45 UD3P
Processor: Intel E8400 stock @ 3.0Ghz
Vid card: XFX 8800 Ultra video card
RAM:2x2Gb Mushkin PC6400
PSU: OCZ GameXStream 700W
1x CD/DVD drive/burner
1x 300GB IDE Hard Drive

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Sounds like the LCD's power supply is bad. If you have a local PC shop you could ask about cost to repair it.


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmm...well for some wierd reason it decided to power up again.

I noticed that it only has trouble starting when it's been off for a long period of time. If I leave it on for a bit it will eventually start. 




The one on the left is the monitor in question. I'm wondering if perhaps the LED is starting to go bad? Is there any way I could test the power supply?


Unfortunately, the only pc repair shop near me is Best buys geek squad...but I really want to avoid doing business with them. I brought in my PC one time for a diagnosis, they took a non-refundable 50 dollar fee and 3 days later told me to come pick it up, they couldn't figure out what's wrong with it :upset:

I'll try to get a little video clip together to show you how it flickers when it first starts.


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here's that little video clip, as promised...sorry about the horrible quality...but I think you can make out the flicker. The monitor actually spontaneously turned off on me there for a bit, and when I turned it on it flickered a bit more but then was ok.

YouTube - Flickery Monitor

I think it's also worth mentioning...

I figured out just now that I can sort of jolt this thing to life when I run the Nvidia dual display wizard. When I click on preview changes, it starts up (flickery, but at least it starts)


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

anyone have any more suggestions?

I've heard of people changing out the LED in their LCD displays. If I can confirm that that's the problem I'd be willing to attempt that


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

bump...


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

up...


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

After some interesting advice from Wakou regarding the monitors warranty and some relentless subsequent rummaging I managed to find the receipt for the monitor.

I purchased it in 2008, and Samsung has 3 years parts and labor warranty. I went on their site and in minutes I was printing the shipping label to send the monitor for repairs. :grin:

:heartlove Samsung :heartlove

and thanks Wakou!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got the issue resolved. Samsung support is very good.


----------



## 0siris85 (Mar 5, 2008)

For future reference I figured I'd post the repair specifications.

This is from the repair statement.

Electrical Parts replaced: 3x Condenser Part No. BN81-02021A

whatever that means :tongue:


----------

